# The LakeShire Adventure



## RJKrik (Mar 4, 2002)

Well, this is nearly a transcript of what happend for our first session in a new game. I hope to update it fairly regularly, we play Sunday normally, but this was an exception because we had missed one sunday...

This is my first attempt at somthing like this so bear with me. I hope its enjoyable. Well here it is...



The LakeShire Adventure
Session 1: February 28, 2002

The Cast so far:

Widdle Zook Dimple: Halfling Paladin of Yondalla. (And his riding dog Wilber) [Lawful Good]
Tarael: Elven ranger. (Lawful Neutral)
Gregory Patterson: Human Bard. (Chaotic Good) 
Evan D’turi: Human Mage. (And his frog Familiar Overon) [Chaotic Good]

	Widdle, the brave and intrepid Halfling, along with his faithful steed (Riding Dog) Wilber began this adventure in the town of Misty Falls. Misty Falls had been under his protection for a while, but the town had begun to slowly die. As people and animals were infected by some weird plague. The only people left in the town were him and the local drunkard Bibby. Our story opens with this conversation between Bibby and Widdle in the center of the, now, Ghost town Misty Falls: 

Bibby: This place is a dump! (Hic) I am goin to LakeShire where they will have something good to drink. 
Widdle: Hmm… LakeShire eh?
Bibby: (burps) you commin with me? Or are you stayin here all by yer lonesome? Everyone else has left, and the bartender just closed the place.
Widdle: Hmm… I suppose I should see where this evil is coming from and that seems like as good a place as any to start. (to dog) Come Wilber, we ride to LakeShire with this umm… Gentleman. 
Wilber: Woof
Bibby: The bartender ran outa stuff to drink. (burps)
Widdle: Hmm… that’s no good. (Widdle pulls out a small vial of stout whiskey.) I have a little left for the trip…

Scene Change, Forest near LakeShire. We find the Elven ranger Tarael following a set of tracks. Which leads him to a large human fellow. He follows the human quietly until he stops at a crossroads on the way to LakeShire. At which point Tarael decides to find out what the man is doing, and catches up to him to have a quick chat…

John the Fist: Whoa, where did you come from?
Tarael: I am Terael, Ranger and defender of beautiful things like these glorious woods. 
John the Fist: Ah good… well I am John. John the Fist they call me. 
Terael: So what brings you out here?
John the Fist: I was out on personal business, and am returning home. Just a moment I see a friend, Hello Bibby!
(At this point Tarael notices a fat human and a Halfling riding a dog coming up behind John.) 
Bibby: John, what are ye doin out there? And who’s that with yah?
Terael: I am Terael. (as he bows) And who are you two?

Widdle: (To Terael and John) Hullo, I am Widdle Zook Dimple, Protector of Halflings and Paladin of Yondalla my dear sirs.
Bibby: I am… (he is interrupted by Tarael hearing a noise in the distance and turning his head to look at it.) 
(They all follow Terael’s gaze and notice a large number of horses, with heavily armed men, coming down the road towards them.) 
Widdle: Hmm… companies comin. 
(The horses draw nearer) 
(Widdle draws his Short Sword) 
(Two humans look down at him with confusion from their horses.) 
Widdle: Hmm mounted men, this could be dangerous… you three should hide. 
Terael: If it tis dangerous friend, you will need aid. If ye are a paladin, I shall not leave you to fight alone. 
(The apparent leader of the group of men brings his horse nearer to the little group and says…)
Hale O’Dell: Hold! I am Hale, Sheriff of LakeShire.
Widdle: Hello good sir, I am Widdle Zook Dimple, Paladin of Yondalla. 
Terael: Hail Hale! How are you today sir?
Hale: I ask the questions here, where are you traveling?
Widdle: Well, me and Bibby here (as he points to Bibby) We’re heading to LakeShire, then we encountered these other two. (he sheaths his sword)  
Terael: I do not believe we have met fair Sheriff, I am Terael, Ranger and here to aid your fair city.
Hale: (To Terael) AH! Here you be, Juthman has sent me looking for you. Are these persons traveling with you?
Terael: I have just met them all. So, nay they are not. If Juthman calls for my counsel, I shall come immediately. 
Hale: I see. And what of you three then? Hmm… Say you, the big one, Don’t I know you?
John the Fist: Aye, I’m the smithy in town. 
Widdle: (quietly to Wilber) Well Wilber, we seem to be in the presence of a respectable man, what do you think?
Wilber: woof
Hale: (Not hearing Widdle’s comment) And your companion?
Bibby: I be no one special sir.
John the Fist: Bibby here is just the town drunk ignore him, most do.  
Hale: And you, with the dog, who are you?
Widdle: I am Widdle Zook Dimple, Defender of Halflings and Paladin of Yondalla and this is my trusted steed Wilber. (he smiles) 
(Wilber bows)
Hale: Steed? (he laughs) 
Widdle: Wilber is a fine steed!
Wilber: WOOF!
Hale: So, little one are you dangerous?
Widdle: Only to evil ones.
Hale: Ha! A good spirit, I like that in a person. Even a short one. (he laughs)
Widdle: I’m not short, you’re just too tall. 
Hale: What do you seek on your travels little one?
Widdle: I am headed to LakeShire to find the source of the evil that is affecting this area. 
Terael: You ride this poor animal? (He offers Wilber some food) 
Widdle: Poor animal? Why Wilber is more than an animal, he’s also my best friend. 
Wilber: (Looks up to Widdle questioningly.) 
Widdle: (pats Wilber on the head and nods.) 
Wilber: (sniffs the food from Terael and eats it quickly.) 
Terael: That wasn’t so bad was it Wilber?
Hale: Very well… I will escort the lot of you to LakeShire, there are dangers about. 
(The horses, Widdle, Terael, Bibby, and John, all head out towards LakeShire.) 

Meanwhile, on a boat headed towards the small hamlet of Whispering Winds.

Gregory Patterson: (Finishes playing an hour long tune on his flute.) 
Evan D’turi: Hello good sir, you play that flute…um…well you play it a lot. 
The boat pulls up to the dock
Greg: Ah… Yes, well it is my living you see. Here I think we’re about to be put off the boat. 
Evan: Well… this port’s as good as any. Your living? I take it you are a minstrel. 
Greg: Indeed, a very good life… well most of the time. Ah my name is Gregory Patterson, you can call me Greg.
Evan: Well met Greg, I am Evan D’turi. Tell me, did you write that…piece yourself?
Greg: Why yes, was a little diddy I just thought up… did you like it?
Evan: Sure…
Greg: So Evan, let me buy you a drink I’m sure there is a tavern around here somewhere.
Evan: Well I should hope so, or I’ve come all this way for nothing. I’ll return the favor the second round.
Greg: AH! (he smiles) Good.
As they step off the boat, they notice a dark figure standing alone near the dock.
Evan: By the way, have you noticed that rather odd looking man who follows us with his eyes, Greg?
Greg: I think your right, he seems to be watching us. 
Both Greg and Evan shrug off the effects of a mind-affecting spell.
Evan: I might just be paranoid, but perhaps we should ready some form of weapon. (he grabs his dagger and hides it in the sleeve of his robe.) 
Greg: I do believe he just tried to cast a spell on us… 
Evan: Agreed. I fear we have stumbled onto trouble. 
At this point, the dark figure begins his attack. Greg takes several hits from magic powers wielded by the figure. In the middle of the battle another figure appears. Thanks to Evan’s spells, even though Greg hits him with his quarterstaff and Greg’s ability to take a whupping one of the dark figures disappears to leave only his cloak behind. Moments later, the sun rising, the other disappears as the first rays hit him. After barely surviving the battle, Greg and Evan look around at the small town they find themselves in. There’s a small in, the boathouse, and a staging area for some wagons. Upon a sign by the wagons explains that they are headed for LakeShire.

Evan: Perhaps we can get a ride from those wagons, seems they are going our way. 
Greg: Oh, where are you headed Evan?
Evan: We already discussed that I do believe, just before the nastiness with the cloaked figures. 
Greg: Oh… I’m sorry I got hit upside the head. It uh… must have affected my memory. 
Evan: And your accuracy with that stick. I am on my way to LakeShire. 
Greg: Yes… I’m sorry about that, but I am a musician not a warrior. Indeed, LakeShire, there are odd things going on in these parts… have you heard of the plague?
Evan: I have not… (He notices a parchment on the ground) Hmm well, look at that, it seems someone has dropped something. (he reads the parchment, it mentions the incarceration of Clanor in conjunction with the plague in LakeShire. Clanor is sister of D’Pen who Evan knew to be a fellow mage.) Damnit, those savages. Greg I must ask your help in something. 
Greg: Indeed? After hitting you err, I think it’s only fair to give you a hand. 
Evan: The woman that has been imprisoned, I know her, and her family. There is no chance she is the cause of the trouble here. They will burn her at the stake if we do not help her. Will you help me free her?
Greg: Most certainly.
Evan: Greg, as much as I would like to rest here for the day, we must hurry. Perhaps you could procure us a ride?
Greg: Here, first give me your hand. You were injured in the battle I’ll try to heal your wounds. 
Evan glows with light as Greg heals some of his wounds (13 HPs healed).
Evan: I feel much better Greg, thank you. 
Greg: No problem. 
Evan: It seems we must make our way on foot. If you are not too injured, I say we head out now, we could make it by noon I should think. 
Greg: Indeed, along the way I can tell you about the plague…
Evan: Very well, knowing something about the plague should help me exonerate my friend. 
And they head off down the road towards LakeShire. 

Meanwhile, while the group was traveling to LakeShire Terael and Widdle chatted a little to pass the time. 
Widdle: (Offers his flask to Bibby to drink)
Bibby: (Takes a drink, burps, and hands it back to Widdle)
Widdle: So my dear sir Tarael, you are well known around here eh?
Terael: Of sorts I suppose, I am here on a mission to discover the improper deaths of animals in these parts. So, John, what brings a smith out into the woods. 
John the Fist: (Just keeps walking)
Widdle: Ah! I too seek the evil that hurts the people here. 
Terael: Ahhh evil yes… sometimes good comes from evil, just depends on how it comes about. Do ye not kill evil? Isn’t killing in itself an evil act?
Widdle: Evil never bears good, good is always above evil, although some good falls to evil. 
Terael: Good is always above evil yes, but the good have to use evil to fight evil itself no?
Widdle: Killing is neither good nor evil, but can be manipulated to be both. Murder is Evil, but to take the life of one who tortures and murders for no reason is not evil. As long as Order, Law, and the Greater Good survive.  
Terael: Murder is evil, yes. Very true, Order, Law, and the Greater Good. May it always hold true. 
Widdle: Yes and may evil one day finally be released from the lands.
Terael: Aye but without evil there could be no good…
Widdle: Nay, not so, all creatures are inherently good, but external forces tend to pull all away form good. Rid the forces and all return to true good. Take Wilber here, as a normal dog, he would be pretty neutral as both the good and evil pull on him, but with Yondalla’s help, he now sways more to good. 
Terael: Nay animals are all inherently good. 
Wilber: (Woofs Appreciatively, and wags tail) 
Terael: Wilber is a fine dog. One who found a good master who shows him love and kindness. Hence, he treats you good as well. 
Widdle: He is a Great dog. Aye, it was he who found me. Yondalla sent him to me when I was ready and he hasn’t failed me yet, nor I him. (he smiles) 
Terael: Very good, you are a true man and honorable warrior then, to have such strong faith and earn the trust of a dog such as Wilber. 
Widdle: If I didn’t trust him and he me, then we would fail in our quest against he evil that haunts us both. 
Terael: Evil haunts you friend?
Widdle; Aye, this evil here has affected him a bit, he’s not up to his full potential lately. 
Terael: Maybe runs through this beautiful woods shall cheer him up. So good John you did not answer m’question. What brought a good smith like you into the woods?
John the Fist: (Continues walking quietly) 
At this point they separate, Widdle occasionally takes a smoke from one of his many pipes, Terael watches John, Bibby keeps quiet watching Hale with suspicion. After a few hours they come into LakeShire, where John and Bibby head for the tavern. Hale, Terael, and Widdle (Wilber had to stay outside) are called into the mayor Juthman’s office. Terael is called into a conference with Juthman while Widdle waits outside with Hale. 
Widdle: Hmm… so what’s the scoop on this evil plight sir Hale?
Hale: Evil plight? We got the evil! And soon it will be gone. 
Widdle: Oh… and how do you plan to remove it?
Hale: Soon the witch responsible will be dealt with and all will return to as it was before.
Widdle: Witch? There’s an evil witch behind this?
Hale: Yes! And we have her and she will do no more harm. 
Widdle: Tell me about this witch, will you dear sir?
Hale: Bah, what’s to tell. It has been written about to much as it is.
Widdle: Please sir, I have just arrived in town, I’ve been away for a long time. Tell me of this witch. 
Hale: Her name is Clanor, daughter of a once mighty hunter, and sister to an evil and terrible mage!
Widdle: Hmm… this sounds vaguely familiar.
Hale: She was spurned by a man and now has vowed to take her revenge on this Shire. 
Widdle: Hmm… how do you know she’s the source of this evilness?
Hale: That is what I am told… go see for yourself if you doubt me. She is in a special room. 
Widdle: Who tells you this?
Hale: Juthman say’s it is so.
Widdle: I will go see for myself if she’s truly the evil you speak of. (he stands up and points toward the door questioningly) 
Hale: Be fore warned, she is still dangerous. Yes, she is in the cellar.
Widdle: Bah, I am a Paladin of Yondalla, I fear no evil. 
Hale: best you fear dangers, or else you need not fear anything at all.  
Widdle: There be no danger when I’m around. 
Hale: We shall see. Come! (They both head toward the door…) 

Back with Evan and Greg on the road to LakeShire.
Greg: Now, LakeShire used to be a very prosperous place, with happy people. 
Evan: So I heard, I was heading to it for a bit of fun. 
Greg: Until a few weeks ago when a plague began to infect the crops… killing them… then it got into the local wild life killing them too… and finally it started to affect the children. It began to make the children drowsy and they would get these blue spots on their skin… 
Evan: Humm… sounds very serious. Any deaths?
Greg: The last report I heard there were no human deaths… but that could have changed. For some reason the adults aren’t affected… but its still a very serious plague. 
Evan: Well at least there aren’t any deaths. 
And those shadowy things… they remind me of something I heard about before…. I wonder if the two are connected. 
Evan. I doubt even more now that Clanor could have done this. Neither her nor her brother were powerful enough to pull something like this. Not to mention they wouldn’t try to hurt people. 
Greg: Hmm… indeed. 
Evan: You said you were reminded of something by those figures, what was it?
Greg: Well, a few years ago I heard a tale about these creatures of darkness. They would occupy a region and whenever a would be adventurer entered it they would attack him. As I recall they hated Holy Water, Holy symbols, sunlight… oh and they never came out in a full moon. 
Evan: Interesting, I’ve had little dealings with “holy” things. Perhaps when the Clanor issue is resolved we should pick up an item or two. I doubt it would hurt as much as that fireball…
Greg: It might be wise… (he smiles) Indeed. That was not a fun experience. 
Evan: Yes my head is still a tad sore. Good thing the sun came up, luck was with us. 
Greg: I can’t say I’m very friendly with religious folks, bit stuffy for me, though they aren’t all bad. 
Evan: Heh, I was friends with a young priest of Olidammara (Trickster god, closest thing I could find…) for about a week. His games tended on the painful side. 
Greg: Oww. Oh, I noticed you were casting some rather powerful spells… you must be a Mage no doubt?
Evan: Indeed, I am. Tough I wouldn’t call those powerful. 
Evan and Greg continue down the road a little longer and come to a gate. Two guards stand by it, one-steps forward and says…
Guard#1: Welcome to LakeShire, you are under arrest. Who are you?
Guard#2: And where is your Pass. 
Greg: Why I am Gregory Patterson, renound minstrel…
Evan: I am Evan D’turi, mage and friend to all. How are you today Mr. Guard. 
Greg: Pass? Hmm
Guard#2: I said WHERE IS YOUR PASS!
Evan: I’m afraid I lost my pass, we were attacked a few miles back. In fact, we are lucky to be alive. 
Guard#2: Attacked by WHAT?
Evan: That’s what I’d like to know.
Greg: Well… they were these black robes…
Guard#1: I say we just take them in now.
Evan: Hold good sir, what’s the charge?
Greg: Yes, how can you just bring us in like that without even telling us what we did.
Guard#1: They have no pass, and know it is forbidden to be traveling in this area during the plague. (he makes some form of religious sign) 
Evan: But I told you sir, we HAVE a pass. Well we had one, but with the attack and all… we lost it. Couldn’t you just make an exception. 
Guard#2: Are you bribing us!
Evan: Why no sir.
Greg: Of course not.
Guard#2: (Whispering) …err. Why not?
Greg: Well… you know I might have my pass here.
Guard#1: Ah Finally, where is it.
Greg: (leaning closer to them and whispering) You know, if you two where to let us pass by I’m sure I could work something out with the Sheriff here… you two would like some time off wouldn’t you… maybe some extra pay?
Guard#1: Wow, you can do that, you know the sheriff?
Greg: Why Hale? He and I go way back! We’re like this (Holds fingers together) 
Guard#2: Wow, a scrawny guy like you?
Guard#1: Maybe we better let them. We don’t want to get on the Sheriff’s bad side. After what happened to the last sheriff. 
Guard#2: Ok you can pass, just don’t say it was us that let you in. 
Greg: Of Course not… It’ll be our secret (he smiles).
Evan: Very well, have a very nice day you two. (he smiles)
Guard#2: (grumbles) 
Guard#1: Try the inn at the center of town.
Evan: We will, thanks. 
Greg: All right, see you gentlemen later.
They head into town.

Back to Widdle, who has just come back up from seeing Clanor.

Hale: You should go get a room at the inn, it’s in the center of town. 
Widdle: Thank you for the look good sir Hale, I will go there shortly, but I need to visit a sick relative first. 
Widdle (getting Wilber from outside) head off to the Temple of Patar
Junith: Widdle (she smiles) 
Widdle: Junith my friend. How is she?
Junith: Cousin, how are you?
Widdle: Not bad, came as soon as I could. Sir Sheriff Hale showed me the witch.
Junith: What evil do you speak of?
Widdle: There be evil down where they keep her, but there’s more there than just her. I sensed it, but Hale could not. 
Junith: The witch, I have yet to see her. I have just arrived from a long sabbatical. 
Widdle: It’s powerful, I was knocked back by the evil, and you should check her out soon. 
Junith: Strange I sense nothing here now.
Widdle: Tis deep in the jailhouse, they have her far down in the jail manacled to what appears to be a tree trunk growing up through a hole in the floor. 
Junith: A hole you say? I have never heard of such a thing. 
Widdle: Aye, looks like a tree, but no way it could naturally be that far underground. 
A messenger walks into the temple
Widdle: (looks at the messenger)
Messenger: I have an urgent communication from Lord Juthman, holiness. (hands Junith a note). 
Junith: (reads the note). Oh dear, I must see Lord Juthman now. I suspect about this witch you speak of. 
Widdle: Oh? Yes, you must see the witch, me and Wilber will accompany you as far as we can. (he smiles) 
Junith: That would be nice, it has been a while since I have speak to family. 
Widdle: A Halfling has nothing more than family, and a good pipe to smoke. (he grins) 
Shire Guard: HOLD! Who goes there? Oh, your Holiness, my apologies. This way if you would holiness. 
Widdle: (Leaves Wilber outside again as they go inside the main hall again.) Yondalla be, your work is much respected here dear cousin. 
Junith: Well as you know, I have only recently come upon my position. This cursed plague saw to that. 
Widdle: Ah, but the family always knew you to be honorable and kind. Aye, this plague even affects poor Wilber to an extent. 
Junith: Thank you for those kind words dear cousin, it is nice to have the respect of ones own family. Father did not think I should have been a cleric, he always thought I should wed, but uncle (your father that is) did give me much support.
Widdle: Well father always thought I’d tend the mines, but Yondalla intervened. 
Meanwhile back in Juthman’s office, a few minutes before Junith and Widdle are headed toward the main Hall. Terael gives his report to Juthman. Which amounts to A lot of dead things, with no cause.
Terael: I found the smith walking through the woods…which is rather odd. Smiths don’t randomly walk through the woods usually. 
Juthman: The Smithy was walking in the woods. 
Terael: Aye, I stalked him for a bit, as he traveled down the road. I did not know what to make of it. Then he stopped at a crossroads as if he was expecting something. When I confronted him, he became very startled. 
Juthman: Did you check the location from where he started his journey? What did he have to say for himself?
Terael: No I did not, I picked up on his tracks and followed him to where I met him. He did not say much, very quiet. 
Juthman: Hmm… this is odd. Anything else?
Terael: The Halfling Paladin and the drunk came upon us as I began talking to him. 
Juthman: Halfling Paladin? What was his or her name?
Terael: Aye, I believe his name is Widdle with his glorious dog Wilber. 
Juthman: I see. 
Terael: Tis a beautiful dog, pains me to see it being ridden like a horse. 
There is a knock on Juthman’s door.
Juthman: Yes, who is it?
Secretary: Her Holiness has arrived sir, and awaits your audience. 
Terael: (looks at Juthman, wondering if he should leave.)
Juthman: Stay my friend. I want your opinions here as well. 
Terael: Very well old friend. 
The door opens and Junith, Hale, and Widdle come into the office.
Juthman: Come in Holiness, come in. And who is this with you?
Junith: My cousin, Lord Juthman.
Widdle: I am Widdle Zook Dimple, Protector of Halflings and a Paladin of Yondalla. (he bows) 
Terael: Ah Juthman, this is the Halfling Paladin I spoke of. 
Juthman: Is it now? How strange. Now, your holiness, about this witch my guards have detained. 
Junith: Witch?
Widdle: (Leaning closer to Terael as to not disturb Juthman) Ah Terael, I trust your meeting went well?
Terael: Aye sir and yours?
Widdle: (he nods) 
Juthman: Yes Holiness, we were hoping for you to examine her and determine if she is indeed the cause of this mess. 
Junith: I hear my cousin has seen her. 
Juthman: Oh? What are your thoughts. (looking at Widdle) 
Widdle: I have examined the witch, although I think there’s more evil than her down there. She may even not be the root cause. But alas, I’m not as strong in these matters as my cousin, she can tell better than I.  
Juthman: (looking toward Hale) And you?
Hale: I did not sense what he did. I think his inexperience speaks more loudly than his talent. 
Junith: My dear sheriff. 
Widdle: I think my deeds speak more than your inexperienced mouth. 
Junith: I assure you that my cousin is quite capable, if not a little young. 
Terael: Gentlemen. (To Hale and Widdle) Calm your senses. There is nothing to speak harshly over. We are all on the same side here. 
Widdle: My senses are calm. 
Hale: BAH, we have the evil. What else do we need. We destroy the evil and all will be as it was.
Widdle: you may have the Evil, or you may have a pawn of the Evil, either way my dear cousin should examine it more in detail.  
Terael: Let me see this witch. I have yet to see the evil you speak of. 
Juthman: Easy everyone, be calm. We will all see this for ourselves. Lest we make a rash decision. 
Hale harrumphs, and leads the way to the cell.

Meanwhile, Evan and Greg make their way into the crowded tavern.
Greg: Well Evan, how about that drink I owe you?
Evan: Sounds good to me, we should talk to the bartender anyway. After our “greeting” at the gate, I think we should be cautious.
Greg: Indeed… seems to have become a more cautious place of late. 
They make their way through the noontime crowd to the bartender.
Bartender: What da ya want, ale or beer?
Evan: Is the beer cold?
Bartender: No. It’s warm and sticky. 
Greg: Hmm… How’s the ale?
Bartender: Same as the beer. (spits on bar and wipes it with a rag.) [hehe ok I added that part]
Evan: Ale then. 
Greg: All right, I’ll have an ale too. I’m paying for this, how much?
Bartender: One copper…each.
Greg: (Gives the bartender 3 Copper) You wouldn’t happen to know anything about Clanor would you?
Bartender: (looks at Greg oddly) Here, have some bread, the cheese is extra. (hands them both some bread.)
Greg: Hmm… Thanks. (whispering to Evan) Well, let’s go find a table I’m sure someone around here will be able to tell us something. People always talk in a tavern…its like a law or something.
Evan: I always assumed it was the booze. (he smiles) 
Greg: Ah… well it could be that too. 
They sit at a table right next to a table full of locals. While they are sitting, there they over hear much about a “witch”. 
Evan: Perhaps some song will draw attention to us…
Greg: Here let me go talk to the bartender… see if he minds me playing. (It’s a pain when they have rules against it… got me thrown out of quite a few taverns. 
Evan: Wait… did they just say they wanted to take care of it themselves?
Greg: Hmm… (sits back down) Let me ask around, see if I can find out where she is being held…(finds out rather quickly she is in the main hall in the jail cell, and that everyone knows that.) Well we know where she is… any idea on how to get her out?
Evan: Hmm… (looks around for a local who had talked about burning the witch himself.) I couldn’t help but overhear you earlier. That damned witch has been a pox on us all, and I would like to help you…dispatch of her. Tell me, do you know of a way we could get to her?

………………………………………………………………………………………………

To Be Continued…


----------

